# Has everyone drive a car in Dubai? Is it an absolute necessity?



## dhjb123 (Nov 15, 2012)

Coming from London where I have everything I need near home. 
I was wondering how am I going to survive in Dubai without a car. Has everyone got a car in Dubai? I have a licence but since I passed the required 30 hours driving for my test 4 years ago, I have Never driven. Plus as a beginner , I wouldnt stand a chance in the hectic dubai traffic! This is my main worry. Am I right to think that ?Would you recommend me to take additional hours just to refresh my memory? Would that be possible? Studying for a Dubai license is out of the question. 

I know there is a metro and buses. Is it common for professionals to use the public transport. Who uses the public transport? 
Thanksop2:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There is a metro and bus system, but it's only good for those who live close to it. Many people have to drive, because of where they choose to live.

Do you actually have a UK license? If you do, you can transfer it to a UAE license, without issue. Personally I would take refresher course in the UK whilst you're still there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you do it - yes, but it heavily limits where you can live. A colleague lived in Bur Dubai for 18 months and did without a car completely.

You will spend a lot on taxis and remember that you only have two arms, so bulk shopping is a pain. The metro is great but from the Palm it's a non-no as it takes longer to get into the centre of Dubai than driving in the morning. 

Do lots of professionals use it - a few certainly and I would recommend a Gold Card but even those carriages become standing only at peak times. 

You really don't want to arrive at work already hot and sweaty as its not a good start to the day. At this time of the year you will not even want to walk 800 yards to work in the sun, and if you rely on the metro it could be a lot more than that.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i live in the marina, a few minutes walk to the metro and about 8 minutes walk to marina mall where i often get groceries.

i think it all depends on your context. it is just my husband and i with no children and he is often out of town. coming from toronto we are very used to using the metro and walking. so far, i don't usually miss having a car. i enjoy walking [even for about 9-10 months of the year], don't mind the metro, and taxis are quite cheap and plentiful for the most part. i have my uae license and every few weeks i rent a car and spend the day running errands and stocking up on the heavier groceries.

if we had children or did not live near a metro i am sure i would feel different. in any case, i suggest you not worry too much about it till you get here. although as Choco has suggested, it couldn't hurt to do a refresher/practice in UK before you get here. yes, the dubai traffic can be bad but it's not something to be petrified of.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Is it a UK license? Never heard of the required hours thing before.
I did two lessons and took a test!

Hard to answer for definite until you can be certain where work and home is....

Proximity to Metro station or bus stop is pretty essential.
Taxis an option too.


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

I was thinking about the same thing as I live close to metro in Vancouver and everything I need is close by so not driving here. Am planning to move to Dubai come October or January. Just trying to complete attestation of my documents.

If you get a transportation allowance as benefit will that not allow you to take taxi everyday to and from work and do groceries?

Aren't there residences very close to metro?




twowheelsgood said:


> Can you do it - yes, but it heavily limits where you can live. A colleague lived in Bur Dubai for 18 months and did without a car completely.
> 
> You will spend a lot on taxis and remember that you only have two arms, so bulk shopping is a pain. The metro is great but from the Palm it's a non-no as it takes longer to get into the centre of Dubai than driving in the morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yvrpinoy said:


> I was thinking about the same thing as I live close to metro in Vancouver and everything I need is close by so not driving here. Am planning to move to Dubai come October or January. Just trying to complete attestation of my documents.
> 
> If you get a transportation allowance as benefit will that not allow you to take taxi everyday to and from work and do groceries? YES - this is what we do.
> 
> Aren't there residences very close to metro? YES - there are lots of options


much of this is personal opinion. there are people who are married to their car and/or hate the heat and can't fathom the idea of not having a vehicle. then there are people who are used to it and have no issues using taxis and metro. try it out when you get here and see what you think. you certainly don't have to decide on a car right away.


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you Sammy Lou for your reply.

I will definitely give it a try early next year.

It is nice to see another Canadian in this forum


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Hang on, I took my test.....5 years ago now. And I only paid for 16 hours of professional lessons, but 2 of those hours were for the actual practical itself. So I've had nowhere near the "required 30 hours" (i.e. they don't exist)!

I think you were ripped off, mate.

P.s. no, you don't have to drive. However, I friggin LOVE driving in Dubai...despite the crazy drivers (that just makes it interesting)!

P.p.s the reason we have 2 cars is because I get really car sick in the back of taxis and my OH was feeling bad for me as I wasn't leaving the house to do what I wanted as much. Also, one of my closest Dubai friends lives in Mirdif and being in Marina, that's a good 35 minute drive, so the rental pays for itself the amount of times I go see her for lunch/coffee/etc.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> Hang on, I took my test.....5 years ago now. And I only paid for 16 hours of professional lessons, but 2 of those hours were for the actual practical itself. So I've had nowhere near the "required 30 hours" (i.e. they don't exist)!


Actually - it does exist. "40 hours" (including theory classes) for absolute beginners.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Actually - it does exist. "40 hours" (including theory classes) for absolute beginners.


I was an absolute beginner. I don't think they're required, I thought it was just recommended. My first lesson was how to start the car and turn! 

3 months later, I passed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> I was an absolute beginner. I don't think they're required, I thought it was just recommended. My first lesson was how to start the car and turn!
> 
> 3 months later, I passed.


I had to have 40. For reducing it to 16, they said I had to get my Indian license attested at the embassy (though to be fair, this was a very old handwritten Indian license).


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I had to have 40. For reducing it to 16, they said I had to get my Indian license attested at the embassy (though to be fair, this was a very old handwritten Indian license).


I got my license in UK, I thought that's where we're talking about, I could be wrong


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> I got my license in UK, I thought that's where we're talking about, I could be wrong


looks like skim reading is ruining my reading comprehension  OP indeed mentioned UK DL, and I misunderstood it to be UAE


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

rsinner said:


> looks like skim reading is ruining my reading comprehension  OP indeed mentioned UK DL, and I misunderstood it to be UAE


Ha, he could still be referring to required hours here. Now I'm just


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mejerrysam said:


> The bus and taxi systems are vastly available in Dubai for transportation. So not necessary to have a car.


Thank you for your insightful comment. 
Does the name of your employer start with "R" by any chance ?


----------



## musicchambernet (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, you can use public transport for your travel and many people use it in Dubai. In the meantime you can also prepare yourself to get a car, if you feel uncomfortable in public transport.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Everybodies needs are different but for me you need a car in Dubai

Although if you are not a confident driver Dubai would be a hard place to get used to esspecially SZR.

On the plus side Taxi's are cheap

Craig


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Taxis are not cheap for most office employees, unless they live within 5-6 km of their workplace

I took a taxi from near the Bin Batuta Mall to pick up my car from a garage in Qusais*, the fare was 120 Dhs. 

This is a route I guess many workers in Jebel Ali take and using a taxi for their commute would mean 6000 dhs in taxi fare every month. 

* traffic in Dubai is really bad in the evening, this route took me 2 hours !


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

also many areas of the city are not covered by taxis or public transport. Calling a cab and hoping for it to come within 30 minutes is not a decent option. For me a car is a necessity in Dubai!


----------



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

I have recently moved from London myself, in London its fine with no car public transport is good and climate is ok for walking.

In Dubai yes taxis are cheap but readily available at peak times? NO every day I wait at least 30mins to get one, standing outside is not pleasant at this time of the year. Second issue shopping... I am really considering buying a wheel barrow, as it is a challenge.

The metro can get very busy and lots of sweaty people crushed together is not my idea of fun. On top of that unless you live within say 300 meters of the aircon'd station you will be so sweaty you will need a shower when you get to work.

Overall it’s what you are prepared to pay for convenience.

Got my licence transferred from a UK so a car will be on its way as soon as next payday comes.


----------



## noskich (Aug 24, 2013)

And by the way, seems like Dubai cannot really compete for resources on a global scale with Australia and say Singapore.
Head of PMO on a contract in a bank in Australia would get at the very least double the amount mentioned above. Even with taking taxes into account this is by far a better deal than Dubai.


----------



## mikeyhavoc (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi DHJB. Try and get some time in behind the wheel before you come so you at least feel some sense of comfort in the driving seat. Over here you'll be dealing with the additional challenge of driving in right hand lane compounded with driving behaviour that often defies the realm of common sense.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

interesting, many people got good jobs but have bad grammar skills. Blame it on the hr people i guess.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

crt454 said:


> interesting, many people got good jobs but have bad grammar skills. Blame it on the hr people i guess.


*i*nteresting, many people *got* good jobs but *have* bad grammar skills. *** Blame it on the *hr* people i guess.

Capital "I" at the start of a sentence

Many people "have" good jobs, then no need for what would be a second "have"

* Missing an "I", you're blaming, not instructing the reader to assign blame.

HR is an abbreviation so should be capitalised.

Personally, septics and their lack of irony is a larger failing.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> interesting, many people got good jobs but have bad grammar skills. * Blame it on the hr people i guess.
> 
> Capital "I" at the start of a sentence
> 
> ...


Now that's funny.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I posted It with grammer errors intentionally,just to see which smart ass replies the quickest


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Of course you did, I knew that too. 

I was simply being Eric to your Ernie.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you mean grammar or were you being ironic lol?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

crt454 said:


> I posted It with grammer errors intentionally,just to see which smart ass replies the quickest


I guess that explains the errors in this sentence also.


----------

